# I Pink Floyd a Sanremo 2015 come ospiti?



## admin (12 Novembre 2014)

Secondo quanto riportato da Tv Sorrisi e Canzoni, il prossimo conduttore di Sanremo 2015, Carlo Conti, ha invitato i Pink Floyd a Sanremo 2015. Come ospiti della rassegna musicale. Per il momento, si tratta solamente di un'indiscrezione. Nulla di certo e di ufficiale. Conti avrebbe recapitato un invito alla band, che ha appena pubblicato il nuovo album dal titolo The Endless River, per la serata finale del Festival in programma in onda Sabato 14 Febbraio 2015.


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Novembre 2014)

Sarebbero da vedere assolutamente!!!


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Novembre 2014)

magari. 

ma non ci andranno mai.


----------



## Pivellino (13 Novembre 2014)

Quelli non sono più i Pink Floyd da tempo, possono andare dove vogliono.
Meglio se si dedicano ai nipotini e smettono di infangare il passato.


----------



## Nicco (13 Novembre 2014)

A me l'ultimo album non dispiace affatto.


----------



## smallball (14 Novembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Sarebbero da vedere assolutamente!!!


direi assolutamente di si


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Novembre 2014)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Quelli non sono più i Pink Floyd da tempo, possono andare dove vogliono.
> Meglio se si dedicano ai nipotini e smettono di infangare il passato.



anche solo in 2 varrebbero più di tutto il cast di sanremo messo assieme, probabilmente.


----------



## Pivellino (14 Novembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> anche solo in 2 varrebbero più di tutto il cast di sanremo messo assieme, probabilmente.



Hai ragione, ma non discuto questo.
Intendo dire che i PF senza Waters sono una cosa diversa, sono Gilmour + qualcun'altro. 
Adesso sono praticamente solo Gilmour.
Però fa comodo scrivere PF perché il brand è ben diverso.

Io sono un fan dei PF fino a The final Cut. Poi mi sono piaciute alcune cose che Gilmour ha fatto dopo.
Ma adesso per cortesia...

E poi cosa c'azzecca San Remo con quello che i PF hanno rappresentato?


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Novembre 2014)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, ma non discuto questo.
> Intendo dire che i PF senza Waters sono una cosa diversa, sono Gilmour + qualcun'altro.
> Adesso sono praticamente solo Gilmour.
> Però fa comodo scrivere PF perché il brand è ben diverso.
> ...


Concordo sul fatto che senza Waters i Pink Floyd non sono tali. Ma poi al di là di questo i Pink Floyd non andranno mai lì.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Novembre 2014)

ma figurarsi..


----------



## Pivellino (14 Novembre 2014)

Ah comunque a me Sanremo è servito a scoprire i Dire Straits....come di dire che anche da una cosa brutta a volte...


----------



## runner (14 Novembre 2014)

quanti soldi gli daranno?


----------



## James Watson (20 Novembre 2014)

Non voglio entrare nell'ennesima polemica Gilmour vs. Waters (mi sono francamente sfracellato i maroni di parlare sempre delle stesse cose), ma tranquilli, i Floyd a San Remo non ci andranno mai..


----------



## James Watson (13 Gennaio 2015)

sono costretto a rimangiarmi in parte le mie stesse parole, forse qualcosa sta bollendo in pentola per davvero..


----------



## James Watson (13 Gennaio 2015)

ok, come non detto, scusate il ping-pong, ma mi rimangio di nuovo quanto asserito prima. Niente Floyd a sanremo (e infatti stentavo a credere il contrario...)


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Gennaio 2015)

Non ci andranno mai a Sanremo, ma semplicemente perchè vista una band dalla loro (grande) fama, preferiscono palchi ancora più prestigiosi, oppure non esibirsi proprio, di certo non perchè trovano Sanremo poco dignitoso. Ci fosse stato Waters, ancora ancora...


----------



## James Watson (4 Marzo 2015)

[MENTION=165]James Watson[/MENTION] non c'entra nulla con questa discussione.


----------

